# How often do ringneck doves lay eggs?



## JennyJen (Mar 21, 2010)

I was just wondering how often do ringneck doves lay eggs? Mine seems to be laying once a month?? Is that natural? She's all by herself, no mate.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

JennyJen said:


> I was just wondering how often do ringneck doves lay eggs? Mine seems to be laying once a month?? Is that natural? She's all by herself, no mate.


If you let her sit them they usually give up in about 3 weeks or so and lay again so she sounds normal... she may see you as her mate and interaction with you can get her to lay. be sure to let her sit them or sit fake ones, lift her off the nest a few times a day so she can have a break. and expell her poop.

they or mine seem to slow down in the winter months though. sunlight can stimulate more egg laying also, calcium is important for hens, so keep a suppliment or keep hi cal grit avalible at all times.


----------



## JennyJen (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, I do that. She has a lot of calcium and she has fake eggs. She definitely does get affectionate and seems excited when I pet her.


----------

